# Piercings--Show me yours!



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I would love to see what other horseback riders have piercings. I used to have my lip pierced, but the ball fell off at a concert. I am not thinking about getting snake bites and the left side of my nose done (not sure about my nose). 

So share your piercings!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I don't have anything too outrageous! Lol. I have my tregus--if that's how you spell it--done but I lost the loop so just put a stud in it! Haha


----------



## georgiay (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have many piercings at all, just 2 holes in each ear, but I have a couple of tattoos and I'd love to see anyone elses!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

my nosering!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

heres a few pictures of some of my piercings (took a few out now) to let you guys get an idea of what i have/had.
I have smiley, tongue, snake bites (took the left side out now) normal nose ring, septum (took that out recently due to having the cold and my septum catching all my snot) two 14mm lobes, 3 normal ear piercings, a scaffold bar, 2 belly piercings, surface piercing on the hip (thats grown out now) and a nipple piercing.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

That is what I am thinking about doing with my ears, Gemini (plus getting my upper ear pierced, pulling a blank of what that's called haha). 

You two are SO beautiful!! Not to be a creep or anything, just saying. 

I'm glad I won't be the only horseback rider with a bunch of piecing! I can't imagine getting my nipples pierced though.... That just sounds awful! xD


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have my lobes and belly buttom pierced. I would like to have an industrial for thr heck of it, but my ears are very small. I know they make different sizes, but it'd still look awkward on my dinly ears..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't post pics right now but I have the right side of my lip my belly button 2 in each ear gauging the first hole at the moment they are still small and hoping to get the left side of my nose and my tongue


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i dont have too much, been thinking for awhile about getting more in my ears.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty boring due to my job but two holes in each and my cartilage done on my left ear. I do plan on tongue ring, industrial, a third hole, and snakebites once I have a job that I can have those at..


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have one hole in each ear and I have been bitten by a real snake


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't have any pictures right now but I have my nose, belly button, tounge, first & second on ears.


----------

